
This film will kill people - networkimprov
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/films/free-solo/
======
networkimprov
The directors claim to have wrestled with the ethical problems of making such
a film, but in the end _their own glory_ mattered more to them than the
inevitable deaths their work will inspire.

------
DerekL
Actual title is “Free Solo the Movie”, not “This film will kill people”.

